# Kitchen sink help



## frankthetank (Jan 29, 2017)

My kitchen sink seems to be leaking directly underneath the faucet neck(underside of the sink) could the faucet need total replacing or could it maybe just need a new o ring? Any help is appreciated. Thanks





You can kind of see it here in this pic


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 29, 2017)

They might just need snugged up or they could need replaced. Hard to tell from a photo.

How old is it? 

Welcome to the forum again.


----------



## frankthetank (Jan 29, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> They might just need snugged up or they could need replaced. Hard to tell from a photo.
> 
> How old is it?
> 
> Welcome to the forum again.



Thanks&#128526;

I'm assuming the faucet is old. Been here since we moved in 4 years ago. I removed the neck. Going to try replacing the O ring


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 29, 2017)

Is it leaking right at the fitting? If so there are ways to fix that. such as the O ring or a new fitting.


----------



## frankthetank (Jan 29, 2017)

Seems to be from the fitting. Just touching the bottom side of the neck brings about drops of water. I'm having a fun time tryi g to get the new o ring & neck in place.


----------



## frankthetank (Feb 14, 2017)

I ended up going with a new faucet but I ran into an issue. The new faucet has a side sprayer where as the old one didn't. Where the side sprayer is supposed to mount on the sink there is a fitting that connects a hose to the garbage disposal and then another pipe to the dish washer. We don't use the dish washer can I just leave a piece of hose on there and clamp it off?


----------



## frankthetank (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## frodo (Feb 15, 2017)

you have 3 options
#1  drill a 1 1/4''  hole in the sink for the sprayer
#2. remove the air gap fitting, and loop hose to the garbage disposal
#3  buy a sink with 4 holes


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 15, 2017)

The fourth option is too return the faucet and exchange it for a model that has a spout spray and leave the DW connection as is.


----------



## frankthetank (Feb 20, 2017)

I ended up removing the white fitting that's at the top of the sink in the picture & just letting it hang underneath the sink to instal the sprayer. Are you saying I can just pinch off the garbage disposal hose?


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 20, 2017)

frankthetank said:


> I ended up removing the white fitting that's at the top of the sink in the picture & just letting it hang underneath the sink to instal the sprayer. Are you saying I can just pinch off the garbage disposal hose?



When you eliminate the "white fitting", which is an airgap, you need to follow the example in post#8.


----------



## frankthetank (Feb 21, 2017)

Ok I think I got it. Is there a certain type of clip to be used for this?


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 21, 2017)

Nothing in particular. I use what ever is handy, plumbers tape (metal or vinyl), an 1-1/4"
1 or 2 hole elec. clamp. The important Item is the length of the screws, 5/8" MAX.


----------



## frankthetank (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks guys. I appreciate all the help.


----------

